# Cross-shopping with the S3



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

So what other vehicles are you guys considering when looking at the S3?

These are the two cars, that I've seen as potentials if I do not like the offerings of the S3 from Audi. I am patient but if the super seats aren't working out by October/November I will definitely consider these options with bit more scrutiny.

*BMW M235i xDrive*

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/vehicles/2015/2/m235ixdrivecoupe/default.aspx

Likes: Size, AWD, quick/smooth
Dislikes: Steering feedback 

*Volvo S60 T6 R-Design AWD*

http://www.volvocars.com/us/all-cars/volvo-s60/Pages/default.aspx

Likes: Size, and safety features
Dislikes: ride isn't very spirited, price after adding few features, exterior color options


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Are you saying the Volvo has better steering feedback than the BMW? That's kind of shocking.


----------



## epymsam (Jul 3, 2014)

The Beemer is a great car to drive - I've driven the rear wheel version. Performance and engine note is fantastic, but its $4k more expensive than the S3 (when similarly equipped), it only has 2 doors, the cabin is not as high quality as the S3. 

The Volvo, is well, a Volvo, so its not for me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

S3, SQ5, Polestar...

I just can't do the M235i. The styling is garish to me, and it's missing two doors.

I've driven the S60 RD and V60 RD. They're great overall, but coming from my GLI and going to an S3, it would be a compromise to go with an RD. It drives large, IMO, and is just a bit too insulated to be a suitable replacement for me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

S3 , a5 p+


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I went CLA45 and now going for 2015 M3. I'm all over the place but other cars to consider would be the Macan Turbo, Golf R, 3-series x drive bimmer, Subaru STI, new 4matic C class?


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

The DarkSide said:


> Are you saying the Volvo has better steering feedback than the BMW? That's kind of shocking.


Oh not at all, the BMW is definitely better, it was just more glaring because I expected more from the BMW. Overall the car checked off most of my boxes. It wasn't a bad ride at all.



Dan Halen said:


> S3, SQ5, Polestar...
> 
> I just can't do the M235i. The styling is garish to me, and it's missing two doors.
> 
> ...


You know I was shocked that the navigation screen does not retract. Sometimes, I like to put the screen away and not having that option would be annoying. Other than that I don't have much to complain about. Since I'm not having kids (EVER) I don't mind the two doors at all.

One of my neighbors has a V60 and it just looks big and unyielding. But he doesn't have the RD. Coming the A6 I want a smaller footprint in my next ride, so I can see why you wouldn't want something like that coming from the GLI. The Polestar looks like it would be a fun Volvo to drive though, maybe its just good marketing or the specs on paper.


----------



## CadenceX (Apr 18, 2002)

It feels like many of the Audi models are about to be refreshed and I'd have a hard time buying a chassis in it's last year. I wish we had the new S4, S5 or SQ5 available as near future options, but I'm guessing we're still a couple years away from that which is why I'm eying an S3. I think in 3 years, the Tesla Model 3 which could potentially be my departure from Audi.

The only other car available right now that has caught my eye is the BMW 435.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

CadenceX said:


> I think in 3 years, the Tesla Model 3 which could potentially be my departure from Audi.


Probably same for me. It will be interesting to see what all-electric options are available in the next few years. I expect my S3 to be the last internal combustion engine car I will buy. It some ways it is a tricky time to buy. I think we are in for a pretty rapid pace of enhancements in car/transportation technology. It is almost like trying to buy a computer or phone, where they feel like they are dated the moment you buy them. Features that are on high end cars will make it in less expensive cars at a faster pace. And then all electric, and various degrees of self-driving cars are coming as well. It will great when your car can drive itself to a charging station while you are busy doing something else.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

BMW x1 35 may be interesting.

i would go S3 with the google nav with the sound option if you need more luxury. Or go the bimmer if you want more sport.

Also get insurance quotes for both cars. Sometimes I use that for tie breakers. Lol.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. I need a US car to hurry the F up so I can gank the VIN.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep. I need a US car to hurry the F up so I can gank the VIN.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Does this mean your still (for now) firmly in the S3 camp, or does the Swedish Rocket still have a shot?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Nothing is off limits right now. I did renew my ACNA membership last week, though, for what it's worth.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I'm still all over the map on this 

A3 Prestige
S3
MkVII Golf R


I guess that is partly borne out by being at least a year from any potential purchase, counter balanced with my son going to college in two years. Is spending $50k on a car the smartest financial move in that time frame?

All I know is, I don't want to pay the fuel bill on two SUVs longer than I have to do so.

My MIL is getting ready to replace her 2004 TSX in the next year or so. That car would go to my son, but he won't be 17 until 2016. My wife's been making noises about me driving it :banghead:


----------



## Golf R (May 24, 2012)

davewg said:


> I'm still all over the map on this
> 
> A3 Prestige
> S3
> ...


I feel the same way. I just made my kids college payment for this coming semester and I keep thinking what am I doing looking into the S3 and the MKVII R with all the cars I already have! :screwy:


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> S3, SQ5, Polestar...


this is exactly where i was ...sat in an A3 at the DC car show back in winter and loved it...knew the S3's were coming out so i waited and waited and waited and have been lurking on here keeping up with everything

so about 6 weeks ago, i went to ye ole local audi dealer to look at A3's with no intention of getting into anything...they just happened to have an SQ5 spec'd EXACTLY how i wanted it and in the color i wanted, so i said to myself "self, i'm through being patient" and picked it up 

i absolutely love it, Lava Gray, nappa, B&O stereo, didnt have the 21's but that's ok, many more tire options for the 20's 

and it scratches the itch until the S3's are fully rolled out...i just dont have the saintly patience you guys have on here :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

fries_ahoy said:


> this is exactly where i was ...sat in an A3 at the DC car show back in winter and loved it...knew the S3's were coming out so i waited and waited and waited and have been lurking on here keeping up with everything
> 
> so about 6 weeks ago, i went to ye ole local audi dealer to look at A3's with no intention of getting into anything...they just happened to have an SQ5 spec'd EXACTLY how i wanted it and in the color i wanted, so i said to myself "self, i'm through being patient" and picked it up
> 
> ...


Can you drive it at all aggressively? The way I drive, I worry I'd roll the thing in short order. :facepalm:

I like my turns quick.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Can you drive it at all aggressively? The way I drive, I worry I'd roll the thing in short order. :facepalm:
> 
> I like my turns quick.


I drove an SQ5 about a month back, and really thrashed on it.

It's not rolling on you.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> I drove an SQ5 about a month back, and really thrashed on it.
> 
> It's not rolling on you.


Challenge... possibly considered.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

it is definitely a shame we have to get the chicken-taxified jacked up version over the euro SQ5, though


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> I drove an SQ5 about a month back, and really thrashed on it.
> 
> It's not rolling on you.


it feels much taller when you're driving it than it actually looks from the outside.

you're right though about the euro version, i'd love for it to sit a little bit lower and get that diesel in there :thumbup:



davewg said:


> with my son





Golf R said:


> my kids


i cant even imagine having to make a choice like that, the only "kids" i have to worry about have 4 legs and fur :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I guess that is partly borne out by being at least a year from any potential purchase, counter balanced with my son going to college in two years. Is spending $50k on a car the smartest financial move in that time frame?


I fight with myself internally over the same thing re: buying a business and/or another house.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I fight with myself internally over the same thing re: buying a business and/or another house.


Well, the house we have (or at least the portion we actually "own" v the amount the mortgage company "owns").

I suppose draining the bank account to fund a car could help with financial assistance from a potential university (see we have no money...please don't look in the garage).


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I have had absolutely no issues with my decision on 'God's chariot', err only gripe is gas mileage.

I thought I was going to hate the size of the S4 but sat in the A3 and the cabin felt very spacious. Now my only gripe between the two is the nose and butt of the S4 in length but never encountered any real frustration as I don't do a whole lot of parallel parking...

Still want to see how the S3 turns out though, I have been avoiding an A3 test drive just in case. The biggest thing is the lack of the sports diff that the S4 gets. Turning it on and off is such a huge difference I am surprised so interested to see how the S3 feels.

The only options really I was missing in the B8 S4 vs 8V S3 is the updated MMI which is something that is constantly on my mind, gas mileage as I would like to cut back just because.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> The only options really I was missing in the B8 S4 vs 8V S3 is the updated MMI which is something that is constantly on my mind, *gas mileage as I would like to cut back just because*.


That's what keeping me out of an SQ5. If I get a wagon or CUV, it'll be with the intent of it going to my wife in a couple years as I buy something else. We use her vehicle as the road car, and I'm not overly plussed about the idea of low 20's highway economy.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

The gas mileage improvement for me is going to be amazing. The way I drive my G37S right now I get 19 mpg average and maybe 25 on a good all highway trek.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Xanlith said:


> The gas mileage improvement for me is going to be amazing. The way I drive my G37S right now I get 19 mpg average and maybe 25 on a good all highway trek.


haha I hear you, that's about the same on the S4...the S4 is better then my old car which was a turbo 4 on the highway but city it's a pig.



Dan Halen said:


> That's what keeping me out of an SQ5. If I get a wagon or CUV, it'll be with the intent of it going to my wife in a couple years as I buy something else. We use her vehicle as the road car, and I'm not overly plussed about the idea of low 20's highway economy.


Ya that's where I am stuck.

The girl wants a CLA, and I was like hmmm let's wait a bit...she WAS really interested in getting an electric car -> A3 e-tron, then that will make me keep the S4. If she decides on anything else I think it will start swaying me towards the S3


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The gears, they are a-turnin'...










Dat tire cost doe...

Almost $500 per corner. Only three 255/40R21 tires even exist. Logic says to go with the slightly less attractive base 20" wheel and minus-one in the winter time for no-season tires.

Got some things to reason through, but I'm considering it.

Sepang Blue :thumbup:
Black Optics :thumbup:
Fine Nappa leather or *ventilated* seats (milano leather) :thumbup:
Plethora of interior color options :thumbup:
Black Optics forced bundling with 21" rollers :thumbdown:
Fuel economy :thumbdown:

As much as I rant and rave about how dated the Q5 is (specifically on the interior), it remains a damn nice place to be.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

exactly why i'm glad i got the 20's

and nappa is where it's at. so comfy. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Do the 20" wheels look better in person than in photos?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Do the 20" wheels look better in person than in photos?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


they dont look out of place...

i'm toying with the idea of buying a set of 21's anyway but keep the 20's on during the winter...but... winters arent too terrible here in the south...and the idea of using the spare terrifies the crap out of me. so the more rubber i got on there the more comfortable i feel.

and if it makes you feel any better, i was getting mid 20's mpg mostly using cruise control around 75 on the highway today for a 450 mile trip...sat through some traffic in metro Atlanta, AC full blast. for a 4400lb awd cuv that hauls ass, i'm ok with it... when i bought the car i sort of cringed too, but after about 1500 miles on it, the thing makes up for how much it costs to fill up. it's practical and it hauls ass and it's stealthy. most people dont even give it a 2nd glance.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> That's what keeping me out of an SQ5. If I get a wagon or CUV, it'll be with the intent of it going to my wife in a couple years as I buy something else.


haha, that was my plan too! 

until she got in it and nit picks about everything...:laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

She's going on Saturday to look at it. We'll see... 

Where are you located? Sounds like a similar climate to mine here in Memphis.

If I buy and opt for 20" wheels, I'll find a set of 19" wheels for winter use.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

live just outside of birmingham.

the gf and i did a beach trip to south carolina this weekend. Mostly highway with a nice blast through some low country back roads on the way there. On the way back i wanted to see how it performed economically


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Ah, nice. Got family in Birmingham...

Yeah, if it can do mid 20s on the highway if driven sanely, I'm good.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> The gears, they are a-turnin'...







Dan Halen said:


> As much as I rant and rave about how dated the Q5 is (specifically on the interior), it remains a damn nice place to be.


When is the Q5 due for replacement anyway?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I decided to buy a Q5. Since then my wife decided to drive it, a lot. So I flashed the TT ,added MSS spring kit, RSB, Vossen wheels and some alu mirror caps for the added power..... After all that, I still troll the S3 forums


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I wish I could get those wheels on the SQ5. Want to sell? :laugh:

I forgot the most critical complaint in my prior post...

Audi USA SQ5 configurator :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Holy balls. That thing is missing 2/3 of the add-ons. Absolutely horrid.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> When is the Q5 due for replacement anyway?


Probably another couple years. I don't think we'll see it until San Jos��é Chiapa starts rolling, and that's another two years out. I'm sure they'll promptly put the first several months of production on a boat to go east, snubbing the US market to nobody's surprise.

My guess? We get it as a 2017.5 in early 2017.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Far enough out that you won't feel like you're driving an "old" vehicle if you do go that route (like buying a now A4 would feel in a year).

Tempting choice for sure...but yeah, that interior...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Probably another couple years. I don't think we'll see it until San Jos��é Chiapa starts rolling, and that's another two years out. I'm sure they'll promptly put the first several months of production on a boat to go east, snubbing the US market to nobody's surprise.
> 
> My guess? We get it as a 2017.5 in early 2017.



We love our Q5, it's my wife's car and it's been great for us. We have the 2.0T so it was lacking on power a bit, but we put a Revo tune on it and Stasis exhaust and it solved any power issues. I definitely wouldn't blame you for adding an SQ5 to your garage. If that (or the Macan S) would've been out when we were shopping we probably would've gotten one of those for the added power. Heck, we're even still looking at the Macan S if it would be an easy swap. And I agree, it'll probably be another 3 years or so before a new Q5 is out. The refresh was only done in 2013....and the way we see Audi dragging their feet on the Q7 replacement I won't be surprised if they do the same for the Q5. I mean, the Q5 is still one of their top selling models, so I'm sure they're in no rush.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I wish I could get those wheels on the SQ5. Want to sell? :laugh:
> 
> I forgot the most critical complaint in my prior post...
> 
> ...


I'd trade for the 21".


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> The gears, they are a-turnin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 2015 there are no black optics packages available on any Q5. But you can get ventilated seats on the P+ and in the S

And I heard the new Q5 was supposed to show up with the B9s.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> For 2015 there are no black optics packages available on any Q5. But you can get ventilated seats on the P+ and in the S


Wrong-o, chief. Saw it with my own two eyes yesterday. The order guide from June 18 doesn't have it, but the current guide does. It's $500, and it requires PQ8 - 21" wheels. That said, I'm considering bypassing the 21" wheels for longer term savings. I'd not be able to get black optics, but I actually like the aluminum roof rails on Sepang Blue. I'd just have to address those mirror caps. They don't do it for me. I also don't really care for the 20" wheel, though, so... Idunno.

I'm going to pass on the ventilated seats. While cool (har har har), I'm not tacking $2,100 on for them. The color options are also limited for ventilated seats- full chestnut, or full black. I'd much rather spend $1,500 for full nappa leather. It really does make the interior a much nicer place to be. As a nice bonus, they wrap the instrument hood in leather as well. The ventilated seats just look a lot cheaper to me.

If it comes down to it, taking the base seats may be the best compromise. No nappa or ventilation, but they'll probably stay cooler with the alcantara inserts, and I save $1,500 over the nappa leather.

The base price of $52,700 is compelling, but it quickly gets out of control.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Wrong-o, chief. Saw it with my own two eyes yesterday. The order guide from June 18 doesn't have it, but the current guide does. It's $500, and it requires PQ8 - 21" wheels. That said, I'm considering bypassing the 21" wheels for longer term savings.


This must be SQ5 only, I think they are totally gone from any Q5 configuration. For '14 you could get it on any P+ and above.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> This must be SQ5 only, I think they are totally gone from any Q5 configuration. For '14 you could get it on any P+ and above.


I bet that's it. :thumbup:

Either way, it is a new addition. No wonder I can't find any with black optics on Autotrader or Cars. If my June 18 order guide doesn't have it, there's no way any are on the ground here yet, and there probably are very few built.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm going to pass on the ventilated seats... The ventilated seats just look a lot cheaper to me.


One of the reasons we didn't get a Citadel trim Durango...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I bet that's it. :thumbup:
> 
> Either way, it is a new addition. No wonder I can't find any with black optics on Autotrader or Cars. If my June 18 order guide doesn't have it, there's no way any are on the ground here yet, and there probably are very few built.


I am betting they are trying to push people who want a sporty Q5 into the SQ5 by deleting S-line bodywork, black optics, sport interior, etc from the Q.

In Texas, if theres any way to get ventilated seats, I would go for it in a heartbeat. My dealer had an RS5 on the floor with them and I was honestly starting to look into retrofitting after seeing them in person. I dont think its feasible.

My alcantara insert is far better than all leather, but the vented seats are a step beyond.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Dan Halen said:


> I bet that's it. :thumbup:
> 
> Either way, it is a new addition. No wonder I can't find any with black optics on Autotrader or Cars. If my June 18 order guide doesn't have it, there's no way any are on the ground here yet, and there probably are very few built.


The Black Optics package just became orderable in the system for the SQ5. Not happy about having to pay $800 for the 21" wheels on top of the $500 for the "High Gloss Black Package" though, it's option code PPS.



ChrisFu said:


> In Texas, if theres any way to get ventilated seats, I would go for it in a heartbeat. My dealer had an RS5 on the floor with them and I was honestly starting to look into retrofitting after seeing them in person. I dont think its feasible.
> 
> My alcantara insert is far better than all leather, but the vented seats are a step beyond.


Don't get the ventilated seats that come with the SQ5. They're the standard Q5 seats, not the sport seats, $2100 to downgrade the seat style while getting Milano leather and some air blown up your butt isn't worth it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

You have one on order?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Dan Halen said:


> You have one on order?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hopefully this weekend, I was at the dealer hammering out trade numbers over lunch. Ditching the 135i and the X5 and consolidating to the SQ5. Looking like an Oct. delivery at this point based on their allocations.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

ND40oz said:


> Hopefully this weekend


sepang blue makes me wish i had waited...looks like i'll have to settle for the color on an S3 sometime next spring i guess.

and i love the carbon atlas trim in my sq5, will it even be an option on the S3? i'm not seeing much about it on forums..


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Doubt it.

I like the carbon trim, but not sure I'll pay up when it comes time to order if I opt for the SQ5.

Volvo released the allocations for the P* today, so now I have a renewed excitement for that car.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> If I buy and opt for 20" wheels, I'll find a set of 19" wheels for winter use.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


If you go that route, let me know. I still have the wheels and new tires that I took off my car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cyncris said:


> If you go that route, let me know. I still have the wheels and new tires that I took off my car.


Which ones are they?


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

fries_ahoy said:


> sepang blue makes me wish i had waited...looks like i'll have to settle for the color on an S3 sometime next spring i guess.
> 
> and i love the carbon atlas trim in my sq5, will it even be an option on the S3? i'm not seeing much about it on forums..


My wife told me she wouldn't ride in it if I got Sepang, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. :laugh:

Leaning toward Moonlight without the Black Optics now, if they hadn't jacked the price to $3900 for Audi Exclusive, I'd order it Nardo with the black optics. Aluminum trim is fine for me, helps break up the all black interior.


----------



## pheare (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm a bit of an odd bird when it comes to cross-shopping. Am seriously considering a 2015 mustang gt or an s3.

Would love the mustang's v8, but love the looks of the S3 - especially the interior, it is understated and simply gorgeous.

Plus 4 doors could could come in handy as would awd in winter.

Depending on how you spec things out, they are similar in price (at least in Canada).

Car and Driver just did a review on the s3 (UK version):
0-60 - 4.4 sec (5-60 - 5.6 sec)
0-100 - 10.8
1/4 mile - [email protected]

This is a seriously quick little car and it only weighs 3300lbs.

Revo is working on a tune for it - in their testing they have pulled off 3.8 0-60s and 9.2 0-100s. Pretty crazy for only a tune.

Altitude (I am at ~3500ft) can be a NA hp killer, so turbo does have its appeal to me.

This said, I am telling myself that I am actually going to hold on to my next car for more than 2 or 3 years, so not so sure about owning an audi outside of warranty.

Going to have to take a hard look at both of them once the come out.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Which ones are they?


These: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6931324-19-quot-15-spoke-OEM-wheels-and-tires-for-sale&highlight=wheels

The price is VERY negotiable.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I could be moved to go that route.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

tempting...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Back off! 

Honestly, I want the A6 20s but don't want to pay that price for tires. If I order now, I'm probably looking at a November delivery... just in time for the cold.

Not going to be Sepang blue now, though...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Back off!
> 
> Honestly, I want the A6 20s but don't want to pay that price for tires. If I order now, I'm probably looking at a November delivery... just in time for the cold.
> 
> ...


FWIW sometimes the prices on 20s tires is lower than that for the 19s. At least for my parents car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, the 20" options I priced weren't a whole lot more than what I used to pay for the standard VW 18” size several years back. The times, they are a-changin'. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

